# leucistic reticulated pythons



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

has this been done yet? would it work like royals e.g. breed fire to fire? i think that a 20ft leucistic snake would be absolutly amazing, especialy if it was black eyed.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i don't think so but that would be something!!!


----------



## monitors2pythons (Mar 23, 2007)

if you breed fire/platinum's together you will produces white fire<ivory> retics


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

that sounds nice but i am tempted to look into getting 2 fire's and see what happens, maybee get a platinum as a third to make a breeding trio. have to wait untill my albino's produce some offspring 1st though to fund that 1 lol.


----------

